# Ewen Maddock Dam - Labor Day



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey everyone.

Myself and 3 other presently will be hitting up Ewen Maddock on Labor day.

Hopefully get some Bass and Yellowbelly and maybe even a magic Toga.

Will be putting in (i think, ill check) at the Southern end.

The more the merrier.

Cheers.

Angus


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Could be keen.

Went up last Sunday and got a few bass, spangled perch and hooked (but didn't land  ) a big toga.

Ash


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Angus I can confirm myseld and nodds (paul) will be there. I am probably going to do a prefish thursday arvo to try and suss a few areas for us so ill let you know how it goes

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

that would be great mate, as far as i know none of the guys hitting it monday have fished it before so you knowledge of the dam would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

sorry one more thing.

Can you use very deep divers there or is it too shallow?

I have a heap of top bass lures but there all 5M+ divers

Lee


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I haven't fished a huge amount there. But......

All the Bass I have seen are BIG (over 45cm) and all have been taken on deep diving lures.

There are plenty of spots around the 4-8 meter depth.
So bring those top lures along.

Ash


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks mat I definatley will. I have spoken too a few local bloke i know that fish it and they saif the average size was over 45cm also.

I cant beleive I havnt seriously fished it before now considering I live at Glasshouse just 12min away.

Lee


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome.
Are the places there that you would specifically target Toga?
I lvoe bass dont get me wrong, but Toga are still on my "To Do" list 

Cheers.

Angus


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I put in at the southern end of the dam wall.

http://maps.google.com.au/?ie=UTF8&z=16&ll=-26.777434,153.007193&spn=0.00885,0.021629&t=h&om=1

Easy access, easy parking. Turnoff at Mooloolah connection from 'Steve Irwin Way' opposite the BP. Dam wall entry is at a coach stop about 2km on the left. Take the left hand track all the way to the end.

Along the edge of the bay south from entry I have hooked a few small toga on surface lures.

The big toga was on a deep diver just north of the second point (looking across from the dam wall.

I think a sounder is usefull for the bass (they seem to be holding deeper).
I have also heard ice jigs can work very well.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

polylureosis, whats an ice rig? :? I've never heard of it before

cheers nodds


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Nodds an ice jig is a metal lure with a built in action it is generally used in deeper water when other methods cant get to the bass

have a look a the pic


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Nills make ice jigs Nodds, about 14 $ each, they are real good on bass , they are made of metal with hooks at each end and a treble in the middle. So what time we all meeting up on Mad dam ? Hope there is a bit o wind to blow me round a bit.
So how many starters are there.?
Kenny :mrgreen:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks like we will be meeting at around 5:30. as for where not sure yet. Nodds and I are doing a prefish tomorrow arvo so we will suss a few spots

Lee


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Angus, Lee and others,

Wasn't even aware of this dam. What time are you planning to hit it? I'm interested. Will be just myself this time.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks like about a 530 start. Meeting point will be posted here on fridaY

Lee


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

No worries, Lee.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like quite a flotilla will be converging on Ewen Maddock Monday.

Given that it's a 6am start I am assuming that a few will be peckish come lunch.
Anyone up for the idea of everyone bringing a communal plate and sharing some food and stories of the morning's catch? Maybe washed down with a cold drink.

There is a pleasant picnic area at the launch site.

Ash

Lee - Good to see you found a few yesterday.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy L Bugger,
Far as I know you dont need a permit, . Just got back from BCF at Lawnton, they are now stocking Snapback rubbers, of all theses thing I have fish in both salt and clean water these have to rank as the best .
Just have to fine tune my Lowrance a bit to find a school or two on the dam..
Come on Labour day... :mrgreen:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

For those coming Monday that didn't see the reference in the Trip Reports by Lee's pre-fish yesterday...

For those who are joining us on monday we will be putting in on the northern side on connection rd. The gate does not open till 6am so we will be meeting then.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hopefully I might be able to make this one guys... If I do - See you all up there  I've also mentioned this trip to Karl, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hope to see ya, Dan (and Karl).

Cheers, Pete


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Lazy Bugger - Very Kind offer on the snags!

Hopefully someone can comment re the availability of BBQ / or not.

Am happy to supply a few cheese/dips/crackers as a bit of a starter.

Ash


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't know where to go, but see what happens


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Just clarifying that I AM FISHING and am not partaking in this festival......
...Except in my own special 'fishing' way.

http://www.mysunshinecoast.com.au/events/event_display.php?id=35699&dateID=481119

Nodds - So are we going to see you christen the new revo tomorrow?

Ash


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hay polylureosis, I was going to bring the nwe revo for a maiden fish but now I think I want to descover the inner me and get in touch with myself............. :shock: .............. :?

YOU BET ME AND THE NEW REVO WILL BE THERE   

I pick her up this arvo now coz the bloke buying the ute cant get it till 2pm. Better late than never, but it dosent leave me long to put the rod holder on her for tomorrow (very bassy ) morning.

We saw some tables and huts on the side of the dam we will be meeting and launching from but I dont know about any bbqs, they might be on the side of the "in touch men"

Tomorrow can't come soon enough for me this much I do know.

Look forward to seeing you all then. cheers nodds   The revo owner


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hmmmm Manshine hey....

Does this mean we won't be the only guys there with rods in their hands? :lol:


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

YakAtak, head north on Steve Erwin Way (Old Glasshouse Mountains Rd) just north of Landsbourough you will see the shallow end of the dam on your left just before the Big Cart Track entrance. Keep going north for a few more kms and you will see a BP servo on your rite, on the left you will see Moolooah Connection Rd turn left onto it and go past the bowls club on the left and the B M X track. You will find the Ewen Madoc Dam park entrance on your left and you will see a pump shed there too, when you go into the park KEEP left and follow it all the way to the end( the track goes bellow the dam wall) where you will find a bunch of blokes with yaks.

hope this helps. :wink: nodds


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Nodds, there will be a sheila or two there also, if all of a sudden you find yerself in deep water up to yer chin, just think Nurse Mary did upturn you. 
It sounds like we will have some fun Monday...
Kilkenny


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Killkenny it's not what you think at all :wink:

I was raised to see ALL people as equall, so I see everone as good blokes. Any thing else would be a kind of discrimination and thats just not my go at all.

So I look forward to meeting nurse Mary she sounds like a good bloke to me :wink:

See you all tomorrow, cheers nodds


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Btw would still like someone to confirm BBQ availability although I did see a Bbq symbol on one of the maps of the dam. I am still going to bring the sausages on the assumption there will be something we can use.
> 
> If thats the case can another volunteer or 2 to bring:
> 
> ...


LazyBugger: I'll bring the bread, sauce, onions and some utensils.
I have a portable plate which I will throw in just in case there is no BBQ - I'm sure we can rustle up some twigs for a fire.

If someone wants to bring snacks/drinks feel free: But I figure with Snags and bread at least we will have a meal!


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll grab some lettus, tomartoes, beetroot and plastic plates and a bit of bbq sause.

nodds 

ps, they just left with the ute and I'm about to go to cooroy to get my revo. YYYEEEEHHHHAAAAAA


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Nodds, I just love what you did the word Tomartoes..Tell us the story a your mate who can catch fush in a puddle a warm p by the side a the road.
Great (wet)day went it..
kenny


----------

